# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل الرؤيا قبيل الفجر تكون من الله ، وبعد صلاة الفجر تكون من الشيطان ؟

## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال:
يقال : إن الحلم قبيل صلاة الفجر يكون من الله وليس من تلاعب الشيطان ، وهو الذي يتحقق استدلالاً بحديث النبي عليه السلام إنه كان يسأل أصحابه بعد صلاة الفجر عن رؤياهم التي رؤها في ليلتهم , وأن الحلم الذي يكون بعد صلاة الفجر يكون من تلاعب الشيطان ولا يتحقق هل هذا صحيح ؟ 
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولا:
ما يراه الإنسان في منامه ثلاثة أقسام : إما أن يكون من الله ، وهي الرؤيا الصالحة ، وإما أن يكون من الشيطان ، وهو ما يراه العبد من الأحلام المزعجة والكوابيس وأنواع التخويفات ، وإما أن يكون حديث النفس ، مما يهتم به الرجل في يقظته فيراه في منامه ، راجعي لتفصيل ذلك وبسطه جواب السؤال رقم : (25768) .
ثانيا :
تتحدد الرؤيا المنامية باعتبار مواصفاتها على ما تقدم ذكره ، وليس باعتبار وقتها ، فربما رأى العبد قبل أن يقوم لصلاة الفجر ما يكرهه من تهويل الشيطان وإزعاجه ، فهذا من الشيطان وإن وقع قبل الفجر .
وربما رأى ما يسره بعد أن صلى الفجر ونام ، فهذا من الله وإن وقع بعد الفجر .
فلا تتحدد الرؤيا بالوقت ، وإنما تتحدد بالوصف ، ولا فرق بين رؤيا الليل والنهار .
قال البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه (9/34) :
" باب الرُّؤْيَا بِالنَّهَارِ . وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَوْنٍ عَنِ ابْنِ سِيرِينَ : رُؤْيَا النَّهَارِ مِثْلُ رُؤْيَا اللَّيْلِ " ثم روى عن أنس بن مالك قال : " كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَدْخُلُ عَلَى أُمِّ حَرَامٍ بِنْتِ مِلْحَانَ ، وَكَانَتْ تَحْتَ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا يَوْمًا فَأَطْعَمَتْهُ ، وَجَعَلَتْ تَفْلِى رَأْسَهُ ، فَنَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثُمَّ اسْتَيْقَظَ وَهْوَ يَضْحَكُ ، 
قَالَتْ فَقُلْتُ مَا يُضْحِكُكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ : ( نَاسٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِى عُرِضُوا عَلَىَّ ، غُزَاةً فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ، يَرْكَبُونَ ثَبَجَ هَذَا الْبَحْرِ ، مُلُوكًا عَلَى الأَسِرَّةِ ) - أَوْ مِثْلَ الْمُلُوكِ عَلَى الأَسِرَّةِ ) ، قَالَتْ : فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ ، فَدَعَا لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثُمَّ وَضَعَ رَأْسَهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَيْقَظَ وَهْوَ يَضْحَكُ ، فَقُلْتُ : مَا يُضْحِكُكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ : ( نَاسٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِى عُرِضُوا عَلَي ، غُزَاةً فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) . كَمَا قَالَ فِي الأُولَى ، قَالَتْ : فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ ، قَالَ: ( أَنْتِ مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ ) . 
وقد رواه مسلم (1912) ولفظه : ( أتانا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما فقال عندنا ، فاستيقظ وهو يضحك ... ) فذكرت الحديث .
وعند أحمد (27077) : ( بَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَائِلًا فِي بَيْتِيي .. ) ومعني ذلك : أنه كان ذلك في نوم القيلولة ، وهو نوم نصف النهار .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" قال القيرواني : ولا فرق في حكم العبارة بين رؤيا الليل والنهار ، وكذا رؤيا النساء والرجال " انتهى .
وقال المهلب : " لا يخص نوم النهار على نوم الليل ، ولا نوم الليل على نوم النهار بشيء من صحة الرؤيا وكذبها ، وأن الرؤيا متى أُريت فحكمها واحد " .
انتهى من"شرح صحيح البخاري" - لابن بطال (9 /528) .
وأما حديث سَمُرَةَ بْنِ جُنْدَبٍ الذي رواه البخاري (1386) قَالَ : " كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عليه وسلم إِذَا صَلَّى صَلاَةً أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا بِوَجْهِهِ فَقَالَ : ( مَنْ رَأَى مِنْكُمُ اللَّيْلَةَ رُؤْيَا ؟ ) " .
وعند الترمذي (2294) : " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا صلى بنا الصبح أقبل على الناس بوجهه وقال : ( هل رأى أحد منكم الليلة رؤيا ؟ ) " .
وعن أبي هريرة : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا انصرف من صلاة الغداة يقول : (هل رأى أحد منكم الليلة رؤيا ؟ ) " . رواه أبو داود (5017) وصححه الألباني. 
فهذا لأن الليل هو مظنة الرؤيا ؛ لأنه وقت النوم ، وغالب رؤى الناس تكون بالليل .
وينظر : جواب السؤال رقم :  (25768) لمعرفة أهم الآداب المتعلقة بالرؤى والأحلام .
والله تعالى أعلم .
موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/193357

----------


## احلام محمد اليمني

*هل يعني ان حلم قبل الفجر او بعده لا يلتزم ان يتم التفسير كأنها رؤيا.*

----------

